# Most profitable uber tier?



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

Which tier out of x, xl, plus, black, suv, and lux is the most profitable after car payments, insurance, personal/commercial licenses, mpg and depreciation? In other words which one has the highest earning potential?

And please don't post anything about uber not being profitable. I know how everyone feels about it.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd say plus since it has the best rate and it doesn't require any extra insurance/permit


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Interesting question. I think it matters much what vehicle you have that can fit into each category. Also what city you are in, what the rates, and licensing fees are. Other things to consider are having the vehicle as a personal car as well, and how many hours a week you want to work.


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

Well I'm thinking lux or suv in Los angeles. Full time 40-50 hours a week. Just wondering if the demand and profits are there. 

I'm just theorizing / long term planning getting a 7 series or s550 and if it could net more after all expenses.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

someguy said:


> Which tier out of x, xl, plus, black, suv, and lux is the most profitable after car payments, insurance, personal/commercial licenses, mpg and depreciation? In other words which one has the highest earning potential?
> 
> And please don't post anything about uber not being profitable. I know how everyone feels about it.


Probably the one in your avatar.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

UberTaxi is the most profitable tier. It's only available in major cities as NYC, chicago and seattle


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

someguy said:


> Which tier out of x, xl, plus, black, suv, and lux is the most profitable after car payments, insurance, personal/commercial licenses, mpg and depreciation? In other words which one has the highest earning potential?
> 
> And please don't post anything about uber not being profitable. I know how everyone feels about it.


POST # 1 /@someguy : ♤♡♢♧ Here
is an "out of the box" suggestion....

See if Corporate will approve a Unique
Whip category. Also it's Los AngelEs!
Props to @OCBob. LOL


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

someguy said:


> Well I'm thinking lux or suv in Los angeles. Full time 40-50 hours a week. Just wondering if the demand and profits are there.
> 
> I'm just theorizing / long term planning getting a 7 series or s550 and if it could net more after all expenses.


If I could afford to buy a BMW 7 or a Benz S550, I WOULD NOT BE DRIVING UBER.

Why are you?


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

CaptainJackLA said:


> If I could afford to buy a BMW 7 or a Benz S550, I WOULD NOT BE DRIVING UBER.
> 
> Why are you?


Well I can't afford it as a personal car. If I could then yes I wouldn't be driving for uber as well.

But on loan if I qualified for a used low miles s550 and could make it profitable I would consider it.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

someguy said:


> Well I can't afford it as a personal car. If I could then yes I wouldn't be driving for uber as well.
> 
> But on loan if I qualified for a used low miles s550 and could make it profitable I would consider it.


 I hear what you're saying but to get a used S550 within the age that Uber requires might still be in the upwards of 50K. My previous job was good enough to allow me to afford the vehicle I use but would I buy one specifically for Uber?? no effing way. We have Select in Miami and it's profitable, you can do quite well but it's still not enough to justify the vehicle. You have to find the requirements Uber has for what you want to do, if you can do it and use the vehicle for personal use as well then go for it, the S550 is a awesome ride.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

To do full time as a real job,
Uber suv if you can afford a car like that.fits 6 ppl and luggage if its a long american one.
Its a business even outside uber system where you can market your own.
Uberx should only be considered part time


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> UberTaxi is the most profitable tier. It's only available in major cities as NYC, chicago and seattle


I'd have to disagree with that. uber taxi only makes $1.99 per mile here in Seattle and it requires commercial license and insurance.The local taxi charges $2.70 per mile.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

UBER CEO ONLY PROFITABLE TIER


----------

